# Recommended standalone MIDI expression pedal?



## hag01 (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm looking for a standalone MIDI expression pedal, capable to connect to computer directly via USB or MIDI, for VST control.
What would you recommend on?


----------



## Reigner (Apr 13, 2020)

i think this would work:


----------



## hag01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Reigner said:


> i think this would work:



If I'm not mistaken this is discontinued. And also, they are marketing this toward guitar players, while I need something firstly to control expression of virtual instruments like Hollywood Strings patches CC11, while my hands occupied on the keys of a keyboard MIDI controller.


----------



## Reigner (Apr 14, 2020)

hag01 said:


> If I'm not mistaken this is discontinued. And also, they are marketing this toward guitar players, while I need something firstly to control expression of virtual instruments like Hollywood Strings patches CC11, while my hands occupied on the keys of a keyboard MIDI controller.



i can get it normally in my contry  but it says that also can control other midi software so i think it can be assigned to cc11


----------



## ltmusic (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi 

i recently replaced a Yamaha FC7 with the Nektar nxp expression pedal. 


Its not as robust as others ...but it works.


----------



## hag01 (Apr 15, 2020)

ltmusic said:


> Hi
> 
> i recently replaced a Yamaha FC7 with the Nektar nxp expression pedal.
> 
> ...



Does it also work with Yamaha Keyboards?
I happen to have a Yamaha MODX6, played on it in a rock pop band rehearsals before the Cornoavirus outbreak, and the shutdown of everything that occur because of it.


----------



## ltmusic (Apr 15, 2020)

hag01 said:


> Does it also work with Yamaha Keyboards?
> I happen to have a Yamaha MODX6, played on it in a rock pop band rehearsals before the Cornoavirus outbreak, and the shutdown of everything that occur because of it.



Sorry i dont know. I use it with a kore 2 controller (by native instruments).


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Apr 16, 2020)

This is a new one and looks like it might be good. I know very little about it though. 








MIDI Foot Controllers with USB to control effects in real time | beat bars


Solution to any number of foot-controller problems. Easily control your DAW via MIDI. Take full control over multiple tracks and loops. Best foot MIDI controllers. Find out more.




beatbars.com


----------



## hag01 (Apr 17, 2020)

Tom Ferguson said:


> This is a new one and looks like it might be good. I know very little about it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems very promising. however, it is so expensive, and after including shipping, which isn't cheap either, it would be more lucrative to buy in my country(with much lower shipping costs) a nice 25 keys MIDI keyboard with an expression pedal input(Arturia Keylab 25 seems like a good option, as I'm a fan of their Keylab series), plus the Nektar NX-P mentioned above(Which I already suffice to research about, and it seems like a great product in a great price). Then I'll have expression pedal, plus some other additional useful features. Depending on what 25 keys MIDI keyboard I'll choose eventually, I can get a wind controller input, drums pads, etc. And I'll even have a keyboard small enough to put on my computer desktop, which certainly not a substitute to an 88 MIDI keyboard, but can be useful to some degree.

The only question is, how Cubase, or stand alone VSTs, will accept two MIDI devices connected to computer(Like when I play on my 88 keys Casio while pressing on the expression pedal of the 25 keys keyboard at the same time)?


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Apr 17, 2020)

hag01 said:


> It seems very promising. however, it is so expensive, and after including shipping, which isn't cheap either, it would be more lucrative to buy in my country(with much lower shipping costs) a nice 25 keys MIDI keyboard with an expression pedal input(Arturia Keylab 25 seems like a good option, as I'm a fan of their Keylab series), plus the Nektar NX-P mentioned above(Which I already suffice to research about, and it seems like a great product in a great price). Then I'll have expression pedal, plus some other additional useful features. Depending on what 25 keys MIDI keyboard I'll choose eventually, I can get a wind controller input, drums pads, etc. And I'll even have a keyboard small enough to put on my computer desktop, which certainly not a substitute to an 88 MIDI keyboard, but can be useful to some degree.
> 
> The only question is, how Cubase, or stand alone VSTs, will accept two MIDI devices connected to computer(Like when I play on my 88 keys Casio while pressing on the expression pedal of the 25 keys keyboard at the same time)?



I don't even own one yet, so take what I say as pure hearsay, but when I've done lots of research into the topic of expression pedals. It seems that getting a good expression pedal with all the qualities you'd want (long travel from depressed-to-up, no dead zones at either ends of the travel, general quality and compatibility etc), and that plays nice with whichever specific keyboard you go with, seems like a bit of a nightmare. Depending the keyboard at least. 

It seems there are very few fool-proof analogue expression pedals (because it's also dependant on your specific keyboard!) no matter the price. This is why I decided against buying one until there was a good usb exp. pedal, where these issues don't apply. There hasn't seemed to be one for a while, so this seems like the perfect/only option, and review look very good so far. 

The price, although obviously not cheap, considering the reliability and compatibility (and by the looks build quality in this case) of the unit, I think it's pretty reasonable. It's about the same cost as the last usb midi exp. pedal that was discontinued. Obviously you'll have to decide if it's worth it to you, but unless you do tonnes of research, maybe buy a new keyboard to make sure it works etc, it seems very likely that an analogue pedal, of almost any design, is liable to cause you major headaches and might end up little use because of it. 

Basically if it was me; I'd either get/save up for a good usb one like this, or just not get one at all. Though please do research to confirm/discredit what I'm saying, as it's just the conclusion I came to from my research on this forum and others. 


(regarding the cubase question, it's 100% going to work, I just haven't done it before, so I'm not the right person to explain for you)


----------



## hag01 (Apr 17, 2020)

Tom Ferguson said:


> I don't even own one yet, so take what I say as pure hearsay, but when I've done lots of research into the topic of expression pedals. It seems that getting a good expression pedal with all the qualities you'd want (long travel from depressed-to-up, no dead zones at either ends of the travel, general quality and compatibility etc), and that plays nice with whichever specific keyboard you go with, seems like a bit of a nightmare. Depending the keyboard at least.
> 
> It seems there are very few fool-proof analogue expression pedals (because it's also dependant on your specific keyboard!) no matter the price. This is why I decided against buying one until there was a good usb exp. pedal, where these issues don't apply. There hasn't seemed to be one for a while, so this seems like the perfect/only option, and review look very good so far.
> 
> ...


Hey, I must agree, from the pictures, the built quality looks superb.
I looked a bit more on the website of this brand, and found out they are also manufacture an Expression pedal to MIDI adapter:








MIDI Foot Controllers with USB to control effects in real time | beat bars


Solution to any number of foot-controller problems. Easily control your DAW via MIDI. Take full control over multiple tracks and loops. Best foot MIDI controllers. Find out more.




beatbars.com





With this you should be able to connect any generic expression pedal to your computer. It looks like another good option to consider as well.


It's not very expensive so I might end up with 25 keys MIDI keyboard, Nektar N-XP pedal, and actually, for a ten euro price difference, I'll get the dual MIDI adapter for expression pedal and sustain pedal as well.
Here is the page of the dual adapter, in case it can be useful to someone:








MIDI Foot Controllers with USB to control effects in real time | beat bars


Solution to any number of foot-controller problems. Easily control your DAW via MIDI. Take full control over multiple tracks and loops. Best foot MIDI controllers. Find out more.




beatbars.com


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Apr 17, 2020)

Fair enough! That would also work! Just make sure that pedal will really do the job for you. A lot of them don't seem to have very good travel and have nasty deadzones (though maybe the dead zones are mostly with the wrong keyboard, when used analogue that is) from what I've seen and heard. I haven't specifically looked at that pedal though, it might be perfectly good even though it's a relatively cheap product.


----------



## Bello (Nov 5, 2020)

I purchased the EX2M (beat bars) so that my Yamaha FC7 expression pedal could be used with Bias FX 2 within Logic Pro X on my iMac.
It is working great!


----------



## Alf Vetvik (Apr 4, 2021)

This looks like a possible option:









Line6 FBV Express MKII


Original Footswitch For Vetta, HD147, XT series, Flextone III, Spider IV / III, X3 series, POD II, POD HD, Amplifiers, Incl. RJ-45 cable




www.thomannmusic.no


----------



## holywilly (Apr 4, 2021)

I have moog ep-3, it’s one of the best in terms of build quality and usability.


https://www.moogmusic.com/products/ep-3-expression-pedal-0


----------



## Markrs (Apr 4, 2021)

These might be a good option. Not a standalone usb expression pedal, but you can connect any pedal you want with them.






MIDI Expression







www.audiofront.net


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Apr 6, 2021)

The thing is,
you need more than one 
MORE THAN ONE, you hear me....


----------

